# Project Purity



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is my new 55G setup...

a little update  *I couldn't hold it in*

-Added gravels









Build In Pleco Cave








Focal Point *the white crystal pillar*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Now you just need to find a GECK!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> Now you just need to find a GECK!


What's a GECK?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you mean "Garden Eva Creation Kit" in Fallout 3?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

What you planning to put in that tank?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

maybe he meant a gecko cause of the background?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

-Equipments
1) Rena Smart Heater 100watt
2) Eheim 2213 (Sub Filter)
3) Eheim Pro 3 2275 (Main Filter)
4) UV Sterilizer 24watt
5) MaxJet 600

-Equipments Added


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Purchased New Stocks (Holding in 10G tank at the moment)

- Snow White Discus








- Assorted Potted Plants


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Did you mean "Garden Eva Creation Kit" in Fallout 3?


Garden of _Eden_ Creation Kit.

I thought you were referring to Fallout 3 with your "Project Purity".


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice progress, you're always quick when you start things up.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Switch Out*

Thanks

Just brought a new diatom filter and I am going to switch out the 2213 for it


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

looking good...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Failed glue dissolved into the water


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

That sucks


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Gluing the background? you use silicon?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Failed glue dissolved into the water


wow what ddid you use?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

silicone for windows, doors and bathtub 

(*Do not use it below the waterline  )

I give up!!! ~~

I have to tear down everything, so I might as well as selling this setup (after I sort out the rocks, gravels and tank)

Shutting down this project!!! ~~

I am glad I didn't run my 2075 with it (still clean)


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used silicone for windows and doors by GE. and never had a problem. If it said for bathtubs it should never be used in an aquarium because it has additives harmful to fish. Your project was coming along so good don't give up now go to a Home hardware store and get exterior silicone for doors and windows and try again, let it dry for at least 48 hrs. Good luck.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a lot of work!!! ~~~~


----------

